# New to hear!



## macca23 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hello All,

I'm 28 and currently live in Manchester, England and I'm looking at moving to the USA. I'm a qualified Driving Instructor/Electrician and wondered what my chances were? I also deal poker for a local company but I have no qualifications for that, I would be gratful of any advice.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

To get a working visa for the US, you must first find a job, then the employer must spend money to sponsor you. That can't happen unless the employer can submit evidence that there are no Americans to fill the job. Then, if approved, you go into a lottery system. I don't think we ever have had a shortage of electricians, and your qualifications wouldn't be valid anyway, that isn't an option. Your driving laws are different, your drive on the 'wrong' side of the road, so your driving instructor qualifications are meaningless, and unemployment is pretty high in Las Vegas. I think your chances are essentially zero unless you have at least half a million dollars to start a business, work for a company that can transfer your, have a sibling who is a US citizen, or are engaged to an American.


----------



## macca23 (Oct 20, 2008)

Is it worth me looking into Canada?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

macca23 said:


> Is it worth me looking into Canada?


Take a look at the Canadian immigration site here: Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada

The advantage of Canada is that they have a points-based system whereby if your skills and experience are sufficient, you can get a visa and move over to look for a job. Depends what jobs are in demand at the moment.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## macca23 (Oct 20, 2008)

Is it the same if you just want to come and work for say 6-12 months


----------



## JennSh (Aug 26, 2008)

The same applies to Australia, you can get a owrking holiday visa that is good for 1 year.


----------



## macca23 (Oct 20, 2008)

so I could work for Oz for a year on a working 1 year visa but not in America? If I did go to Oz I would not need a sponsor?


----------



## JennSh (Aug 26, 2008)

It's actually quite hard to ge into the US on a work visa bcause like others have said even if you find an employer willing to sponsor you then get put into a lottery.

Right, but you would have to break up the work to 6 months each. Like you can't work for the same employer for the whole year, you would only be able to work for them for 6 months then you would have to find another job. THen if you decide you want to live in Oz permenantly you would have Oz work experience to add to the point total. The visa only costs $195 AUD, and usually only take a couple days to approve. They recommen that you have atleast $6000 AUD saved before you go over, and be able to prove that you have enough money to buy a return ticket to the UK once you're visa expires.

Here's a link to help you out: Visa Options - Working Holiday Makers - Visas & Immigration


----------

